# Casa Blanca DeLuxe Cigar Review - Best for the money



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I smoked a whole bundle and this is my new staple. never had one issue with draw or construction. Creamy, easy draw and won't make you need to spit...

Read the full review here: Casa Blanca DeLuxe Cigar Review - Best for the money


----------

